
Node.js SSRF via request splitting - vladikoff
https://www.rfk.id.au/blog/entry/security-bugs-ssrf-via-request-splitting/
======
skibz
Any ideas why this page has the date "Tue, 09 Oct 2018"?

~~~
rfk
Because I typo'd the date; thanks, fixing now...

